# Demise of DairyFreshCandies, Boston



## justplainbill (Jan 1, 2009)

Sadly, Dairy Fresh Candies of Boston is no more. They had been an excellent mail order source of dried and candied fruits, fruit peels, and nuts for baking. 
Would any of you-all be kind enough to recommend a substitute internet source for such ingredients??

Thank you- Bill


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

I found this site through google:
NutsOnline | Premium Bulk & Wholesale Nuts, Dried Fruits & Gift Baskets


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 1, 2009)

And this one:
VineTree Orchards - For the finest fresh and dried fruits, candied fruits, nuts, medjool dates, gifts and gift baskets from California.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 1, 2009)

PieSusan said:


> I found this site through google:
> NutsOnline | Premium Bulk & Wholesale Nuts, Dried Fruits & Gift Baskets


 Thanks PS;  I'll givem a look-see.


----------

